# Another lone rat needing home



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

Been looking on pets4homes and found this poor boy, he's in Rotherham Yorkshire but look at his tiny cage, the ad also says he's bigger than in the pic so there really cant be any room to move about in this cage.

Rat With Cage | Rotherham, South Yorkshire | Pets4Homes

If anyones looking for a boy in this area please have a look at him.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Seriously that's his cage?? I'm gob smacked!! I'm no where near him


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

That cage is smaller than some of my travel cages  How can anyone look at that and think it is ok? I mean you don't need to know anything about rats to look at that pic and know it is wrong 

I wish I wasn't so far I would snap him up but as usual I can't travel


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd have him, but yeah, same problem, no transport that far


----------

